# Just starting out, Vinyl Express R-Series?



## distantcowboy (Jan 26, 2009)

Hey guys I'm new to the vinyl industry. I have several years of graphic design experience and I'm looking to buy an entry level vinyl cutter/plotter to get me feet wet. I figured I could start out with a decent cutter just so I can learn the ins and outs of the business. I have been doing research and I found a Vinyl Express R-series cutter for around $400 through signwarehouse. Seems like a good company and price to me considering some I've seen are $1500+. I would like to save a little money so I'm wondering if the R-series would work for me. I don't plan to do much work right now, more of a trial and error before I step up to the big leagues. Do you guys think this would be a decent and reliable beginners cutter? I'm looking for a bargain but I don't want something I can't rely on for learning. I'm sorry if I'm not allowed to post threads like this because I'm new I know some forums don't allow it. I'm just trying to get some advice and suggestions if I'm heading in the right direction.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

I've heard horror stories about Signwarehouse's service after the sale. If I was you, I'd visit www.uscutter.com and look at their cutters, then go to their forum and take a look around. BTW, I own 2 US Cutter Refines and I wouldn't trade them for anything.


----------



## distantcowboy (Jan 26, 2009)

I saw the US Cutters as well. I have also been looking at the Creation PCUT. They are on the US Cutter website, are they made by them? I found a 36" PCUT locally in like new condition for $395


----------

